# Operation Swarmer



## P38 Pilot (Mar 25, 2006)

(If this is posted anywhere else, i apologize.)

Operation Swarmer was only a few days ago. It was the largest Air 

Assualt since the beginning of Operation Iraqi Freedom. It involved 1,500

Troops, half of them Iraqi Troops, but also involved the 101st Airborne 

Division. 

The Operation Lasted 4 days and even freed the Peacemaker hostages.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

I remember when I was there and we did this massive air assault and they told us it was the largest done and now this one put ours to shame. I flew about 4 times into the LZ just with my aircraft and we had a bunch more Blackhawks and Chinooks also.

Good work guys!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

"Kick His Ass Seabass...."


----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow. What happened to the website? Its like an Extreme Makeover.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

Where have you been for the last several months. Horse has been telling people this over and over. If you would come on more than just to change your siggy and read the posts, you would have known this was happening.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 26, 2006)

That would be one hell of a racket with all those birds carrying I would think heavy loads


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

It is a beautiful site to see though. I wish there had been some footage of us flying our air assaults so that I could post them.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where have you been for the last several months. Horse has been telling people this over and over. If you would come on more than just to change your siggy and read the posts, you would have known this was happening.



Well Alder, I have been very busy lately with Junior High and Tests. Also, I just didn't have the time to get on. The only reason i changed my siggy two days ago waas because I had for 3 months.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Calm down P38, its just a joke.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, sorry. Didnt mean for my post to sound like I was pissed.


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

is that the 'bloody bucket' patch for your avatar, p38 pilot?


----------

